# Recommended Antenna other than CM 4228



## bigmixx (Oct 18, 2005)

Ok, I've read enough posts here to know that the Channel Master 4228 is arguably the best antenna for those that live far away. As you can see, I'm about 30 - 32 miles away. My question is, would the Radio Shack antenna U-75R work for me? I know it's UHF only but will it pick up VHF as well like the CM 4228? I'm not really concerned with PBS, only NBC as these are my only VHF channels. I'm able to pick up all of them except PBS right now with some an amplified indoor antenna but the signal ranges from 40 - 88 with TBS being the highest. I'm tired of moving it around and since the HD Tivo has been installed it's gotten worse. Thanks.


* red - vhf WGTV-DT 12 PBS ATHENS GA 07-08 229° 18.5 12 
* red - vhf WXIA-DT 11.1 NBC ATLANTA GA 239° 28.9 10 
* red - uhf WUPA-DT 43.1 UPN ATLANTA GA 240° 30.7 43 
* red - uhf WHSG-DT 44.1 TBN MONROE GA 240° 30.7 44 
* red - uhf WTBS-DT 17.1 TBS ATLANTA GA 246° 27.5 20 
* blue - uhf WPBA-DT 21.1 PBS ATLANTA GA 240° 28.9 21 
* blue - uhf WUVG-DT 34.1 UNI ATHENS GA 246° 27.5 48 
* blue - uhf WATL-DT 36.1 WB ATLANTA GA 246° 27.5 25 
* blue - uhf WAGA-DT 5.1 FOX ATLANTA GA 244° 27.5 27 
* violet - uhf WGCL-DT 46.1 CBS ATLANTA GA 246° 27.5 19 
* violet - uhf WPXA-DT 14.1 i ROME GA 302° 47.3 51 
* violet - uhf WSB-DT 2.1 ABC ATLANTA GA 242° 30.0 39 
* violet - uhf WATC-DT 41.1 REL ATLANTA GA 283° 31.2 41


----------



## KSbugeater (Jan 26, 2006)

This page is your friend:
http://www.hdtvprimer.com/ANTENNAS/comparing.html

Why are you excluding the 4228? It's cheap, fairly easy to mount, and will do what you need it to do better than almost any other... especially since your 2 VHF channels are high-VHF (meaning 7 and above). Also, almost all your targets are in the same direction; perfect for the 4228. You may still be able to get the 2 off-angle stations, even.

http://www.warrenelectronics.com/antennas/4228.htm


----------



## mdh333 (Dec 9, 2002)

I just posted this in response to another question...but should help you too.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here is what antennaweb.org told me about my house (sorry if its hard to read)

DTV Antenna
Type Call Sign Channel Network City State Live
Date Compass
Orientation Miles
From Frequency
Assignment 
* yellow - uhf WTOG-DT 44.1 UPN ST. PETERSBURG FL 81° 23.2 59 
* yellow - uhf WTTA-DT 38.1 WB ST. PETERSBURG FL 82° 23.1 57 
* yellow - uhf WMOR-DT 32.1 IND LAKELAND FL 86° 23.0 19 
* yellow - uhf WFTS-DT 28.1 ABC TAMPA FL 82° 23.2 29 
* yellow - uhf WEDU-DT 3.1 PBS TAMPA FL 81° 23.2 54 
* yellow - uhf WTSP-DT 10.1 CBS ST. PETERSBURG FL 348° 29.1 24 
* yellow - uhf WFTT-DT 50.1 TFA TAMPA FL 82° 23.1 47 
* green - vhf WFLA-DT 8.1 NBC TAMPA FL 82° 23.1 7 
* green - uhf WCLF-DT 22.1 CTN CLEARWATER FL 86° 23.0 21 
* green - uhf WXPX-DT 66.1 i BRADENTON FL 86° 23.0 42 
* red - vhf WTVT-DT 13.1 FOX TAMPA FL 87° 24.2 12 
* red - uhf WUSF-DT 16.1 PBS TAMPA FL 81° 23.2 34 
* blue - uhf WVEA-DT 25.1 UNI VENICE FL 86° 23.0 25 

My frequencies required are all over the map, and I need mostly UHF channels, but some VHF.

I just got the DTV free installed antenna, the one that connects to the pole on the dish. I don't have a picture, but the model # is DTV2BUHF

I can now get every station on that list except CBS (which is coming from a totally different direction)

Before you invest in multiple antennas, join them together, and whatever else....you might want to try something simple and see what you get.

Also - before I had this install, I just had some 15 year old rabbit ears connected to my Tivo, and I got a few stations just by moving things around a bit. This might be another good test for you (since you're only 16 miles away) to see how complicated a setup you might need.


----------



## bigmixx (Oct 18, 2005)

KSbugeater said:


> This page is your friend:
> http://www.hdtvprimer.com/ANTENNAS/comparing.html
> 
> Why are you excluding the 4228? It's cheap, fairly easy to mount, and will do what you need it to do better than almost any other... especially since your 2 VHF channels are high-VHF (meaning 7 and above). Also, almost all your targets are in the same direction; perfect for the 4228. You may still be able to get the 2 off-angle stations, even.
> ...


Not so much as I'm excluding it. I know it's a great antenna. The only place that sells it locally is Fry's and they are almost always sold out of it. I want to do the install this weekend and I don't want to wait on it. I'm just impatient I guess. I read some posts about the radio shack antenna and thought I'd give it a try. Plus, if I can get the same performance for half the price why not.


----------



## f300v10 (Dec 6, 2004)

bigmixx said:


> Not so much as I'm excluding it. I know it's a great antenna. The only place that sells it locally is Fry's and they are almost always sold out of it. I want to do the install this weekend and I don't want to wait on it. I'm just impatient I guess. I read some posts about the radio shack antenna and thought I'd give it a try. Plus, if I can get the same performance for half the price why not.


I see you are in the Atlanta area and so am I. I tried the U-75R with my HR10. It worked some of the time, but I could never get all the stations I wanted for any length of time. I re-pointed it more times than I could count. For the last year I have been using the 4228. I have not had to adjust it since I put it up, and recieve ABC, CBS, NBC, UPN, WB, PBS, TBS and FOX , all with signal strengths above 85. I do still get some dropouts when it is windy and the trees blow. With the 4228 on my H20, I never get dropouts as the tuner on the H20 is much better. Do yourself a favor, skip the U-75R and get the 4228.


----------



## bigmixx (Oct 18, 2005)

f300v10 said:


> I see you are in the Atlanta area and so am I. I tried the U-75R with my HR10. It worked some of the time, but I could never get all the stations I wanted for any length of time. I re-pointed it more times than I could count. For the last year I have been using the 4228. I have not had to adjust it since I put it up, and recieve ABC, CBS, NBC, UPN, WB, PBS, TBS and FOX , all with signal strengths above 85. I do still get some dropouts when it is windy and the trees blow. With the 4228 on my H20, I never get dropouts as the tuner on the H20 is much better. Do yourself a favor, skip the U-75R and get the 4228.


Yeah, I think I am. I wish I could find it somewhere local so I don't have to wait on it. I'll just go ahead and order it. I'm not going to rush it considering I mainly need it by the time football season starts. Question, with the 4228, what comes with it and what will I need to mount it other than coaxial cable of course. I'm don't plan on putting it on the roof. I'm thinking I'm going to mount it more on the edge of the roof on the south side of my house. Thanks for the reply by the way.


----------



## f300v10 (Dec 6, 2004)

You will need a mast, and something to mount the mast to the house. I used the ones below from RadioShack:

For the mast, I used 2 of these:
http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...032187.2032189.2032207&pg=3&parentPage=family

Wall mounts:
http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...ype/Mounting+Hardware&fbc=1&parentPage=family


----------



## dagap (Dec 5, 2003)

My 4228 is in the attic (Alpharetta). The only thing included with the antenna is a 300 to 75 ohm converter doohickie. I *think* it had a rubber weather boot, but can't swear to it.

You'll need a mast/pole and some sort of mounting bracket. My mast came from Lowes and the bracket was mail order, although Lowes had one or two that probably would have worked.

Depending on your installation you might need additional support... a second bracket or guy wires or whatnot. And you'll want to ground it, so get whatever you need for that.

And coax, of course, with compression fittings. Make sure everything is water proof. Be sure to make a drip loop where the cable enters the home.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

dagap said:


> ...Depending on your installation you might need additional support...


I strongly suggest guying. Since this is one of the most highly-directional antennae you can buy, wind can cause an unguyed mast to whip around in the wind like a stop sign in a hurricane. Not as much, mind you, but significantly when the aiming is critical, which it is for directional antennae. It's pretty cheap and simple to do.


----------



## bigmixx (Oct 18, 2005)

TyroneShoes said:


> I strongly suggest guying. Since this is one of the most highly-directional antennae you can buy, wind can cause an unguyed mast to whip around in the wind like a stop sign in a hurricane. Not as much, mind you, but significantly when the aiming is critical, which it is for directional antennae. It's pretty cheap and simple to do.


Got a link or a how-to on guying. I understand what you're talking about but I've never heard of it. Thanks for the info though.


----------



## reh523 (Feb 28, 2006)

bigmixx said:


> Question, with the 4228, what comes with it and what will I need to mount it other than coaxial cable of course. I'm don't plan on putting it on the roof. I'm thinking I'm going to mount it more on the edge of the roof on the south side of my house. Thanks for the reply by the way.


I mounted it under the eve of the house. Used PVC to attach it to the eve with a metal PVC anchor from Lowes. Painted the whole thing same color as the house...

You have to look for it to see it!


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

Not really, but it's just simple physics. Connect three wires or aircraft cables at approximately 120 degrees from each other (or 4 at 90) to the guy point on the mast, and connect the other ends to something solid. Put turnbuckles in the center of each wire, and adjust accordingly.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

just tossing in the twice as expensive DB8. I had a very difficult situation here and it worked great. Better than my installers winegard 4228 knock off even  We tried it.


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

reh523 said:


> I mounted it under the eve of the house. Used PVC to attach it to the eve with a metal PVC anchor from Lowes. Painted the whole thing same color as the house...
> 
> You have to look for it to see it!


Can you post a photo when you get a chance?


----------



## UGARx (Sep 30, 2005)

Bigmixx,
I am also in Atlanta (Dunwoody; 10-15 miles from towers) and had the SAME dilemma you had (RadioShack u-75 vs the CM 4228). I went with the U-75. I had it on my fence tucked in the back yard. I had it on the house. Tooooo many fade-outs, especially during Falcons games. 

So, I bought a CM 4228 at Fry's. Returned it b/c it was way too big for the attic. Moved the U-75 to the chimmney. Same deal...too many fade-outs.

Back to Fry's. The 4228 is wedged in the attic and all is well. I also bought the CM amplifier ($29). Helps alst b/c I have alot of trees. 

I get all channels reliably except PBS 30-1. 

BTW, Fry's seems to keep the 4228s on a pallet stacked in the aisle around the corner from the other antennas. 

Go with the 4228.


----------



## bigmixx (Oct 18, 2005)

UGARx said:


> Bigmixx,
> I am also in Atlanta (Dunwoody; 10-15 miles from towers) and had the SAME dilemma you had (RadioShack u-75 vs the CM 4228). I went with the U-75. I had it on my fence tucked in the back yard. I had it on the house. Tooooo many fade-outs, especially during Falcons games.
> 
> So, I bought a CM 4228 at Fry's. Returned it b/c it was way too big for the attic. Moved the U-75 to the chimmney. Same deal...too many fade-outs.
> ...


Thanks for the info. I actually was able to pick one up yesterday from Fry's. I called three times and each time they were sold out. I was in the area so I decided to go by Fry's anyway and guess what, they had them in the back and just hadn't put any back out on the floor.  I'm going to mount on the side of my house as it won't fit in my attic.


----------



## generalpatton71 (Oct 30, 2002)

It's a big B!*** but you have to love that performance. Solid signal also sells the smaller CM 4228 that is about half the size (I don't know it's real model number). Some people seem to like it allot for it's size versus performance ratio. If you find your signal strength is to low try a pre amp to bring up those numbers.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

generalpatton71 said:


> It's a big B!*** but you have to love that performance. Solid signal also sells the smaller CM 4228 that is about half the size (I don't know it's real model number)...


 That's the CM 4221, and I have that mounted about 20 feet in the air...anchored to my second story eave and the roof of my garage...


----------

